# Best rope for highlining



## Todd (Jul 16, 2009)

What is everyone's favorite type of rope to use for a highline in camp? What's lightweight to pack and best for this purpose?


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

I like paracord for all kinds of camp use, hanging tarps etc, I intend to use it for highlining,

safer and stronger then generic hardware store generic nylon,

you can get it from camper supply places like campmor.com or even amazon.com.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

1/4 inch nylon clothes line. It is cheap and light weight.


----------



## Todd (Jul 16, 2009)

I had assumed that such small diameter line would not function well with prussic knots wrapped around it. Guess that's what I get for assuming! I'll give it a try. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Todd said:


> I had assumed that such small diameter line would not function well with prussic knots wrapped around it. Guess that's what I get for assuming! I'll give it a try. Thanks for the info.


Well, I don't use a prussic knot. I use a simple ring. Loop the rope through the ring then back over the outside of the ring to lock it in place. It is easy to move if you need to and there are no knots or extra pieces of rope or caribiners to loose.
[attachment=3:3sxs2117]Ring on Highline 1.jpg[/attachment:3sxs2117]
[attachment=2:3sxs2117]Ring on Highline 2.jpg[/attachment:3sxs2117]
[attachment=1:3sxs2117]Ring on Highline 3.jpg[/attachment:3sxs2117]
[attachment=0:3sxs2117]Ring on Highline 4.jpg[/attachment:3sxs2117]


----------



## Blueroan (Mar 6, 2010)

I was thinking of the same thing. Good post Rex. You usually can get those rings at a hardware or tack store.


----------



## Todd (Jul 16, 2009)

Very handy tip! Thanks Rex. I love this forum.


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi Rex

I tried that ring with the paracord and it works great , thanks !

How long of a tie line do you use off the hiline? All of my goats are short yearlings.


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

Just long enough for them to lay down. Stand your goat directly under the high line next to the tie line hanging down. I usually start with the end about at mid neck. Especially young ones will pull and tug a bit and stretch the line a bit. You will usually have to shorten. Practice at home and stay near. I know when mine were young they would get bored easily and try and jump up to reach the high line. Legs would get tangled over the tie line on the way back down so untangling was needed. I also like using the nice big soft round rope leads for the tie line. If they do get tangled the rope doesn't bite as much. A pocket knife is always a good tool to have. I remember one campout where a goat got tangled so bad and we all camp running when the owner yelled for help and someone cut the rope fast. Little scary but good fast thinking and being prepared saved the day. Like a good first aid kit. Mine has so much I wonder why I have it since I've never used most of it....but when you need it....it's invaluable!


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks Rachel, 

that makes sense, 

knives I always have, I am naked without them, or feel it.


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

I prefer to use a slightly larger diameter rope, like 3/8" to 1/2". Primarily because some of the knots will be under considerable tension (I typically do a trucker knot on one end) and tight knots on small rope can be a bit of a pain to work with. I was able to get quite a bit of free, very strong, rope from a local university that has a climbing club ... I just asked them if they had any retired static rope they could donate. Most climbing ropes will be dynamic, which will work, but you will have to tighten it back up a couple of times as it does stretch. The downside is that it tends to be heavy.

I also prefer to use prussic loops for attachment to the rope. I make the prussics out of cheap, small diameter cordage. The advantage is that they can be placed on after the highline is up and under full tension, and can still be easily moved with the line under full tension. If it's just one or two goats and I have plenty of room, I'll just put an alpine butterfly directly in the highline ... can't move it, but it's quick and easy.

One final point, which is even more important on the smaller diameter ropes, is to always use a tree saver. In some parks it's actually a requirement that tree-savers be used. Over time the ropes will injur the tree if wrapped directly around. With larger diameter rope, you can wrap around the tree a half-dozen times to help spread the load, but the far majority will still be on the first wrap. So I always setup with a tree saver. I made my own using about 6 feet of webbing (the wider the better) with a D-Ring or O-Ring sewn into each end.

This is not mine, but should give you an idea:

[attachment=0:3n1jtkzp]treesaver.png[/attachment:3n1jtkzp]

Brian


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

Rex said:


> Todd said:
> 
> 
> > I had assumed that such small diameter line would not function well with prussic knots wrapped around it. Guess that's what I get for assuming! I'll give it a try. Thanks for the info.
> ...


I can see the advantage of the ring (nothing to lose). Can you just slide the ring along the rope when it's tight, like a prussik? I like to be able to move the attachment point easily without putting slack in the line (as the shade moves, or if I didn't put the attachment point in the right place for some reason). I use 1/4" poly rope and prussik knots made of 1/8" nylon cord. To keep from losing the prussiks I just leave them on the rope when I roll it up. If they are in the wrong place next time I need to use the rope I just slide them to where I want them. They are easy to remove and re-attach if necessary. A prussik can also be used near one end to make a trucker's hitch (instead of an alpine butterfly knot).


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

I should have mentioned before that the paracord that I use is about 3/8s " , I have never broke it in any of my uses, I get it in 100' bundles, its available from campmor, even amazon. Its a lot more reliable then the usual hardware store stuff made in china cord. The paracord is made in the US. At least what I get is.


----------



## Harriet Aiken (Nov 14, 2010)

When I was preparing for my first highline design I asked a friend what rope to use. She laughed and told me to get strong rope - she had used one that broke with the goats on it. So I went to a friend who climbs and got his advice. He said that rope strength is measured along the length of it - as when a person hangs from it. When it is strung between two trees and the pull is from the middle, the rope is more than 4 Xs less strong. So I got climbing rope (a bit heavy but very flexible) and use clove hitches and light-weight carabiners for goat attachment. 
At the Rendezvous, in an emergency during a rain storm, I used the tree savers without the highline - just attaching a goat to the end. That worked quite well.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

If you are high lining by the collar, remember that a goat can pull a cart four times it's weight. If you high line from the halter, they don't pull so hard. 

My guys would bend top rail of a chain link fence if tied by the collar. But I can use one of those screws for dog chains if they are on the halter.


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

FYI. I would never tie a goat by the halter. Lead yes, tie no. They are not like horses and could break their neck. Just words of caution!


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

Great thread...thank you!


----------

